# Tankmate options for a 5 gallon set-up?



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi fellow betta lovers! I will try and keep this post simple, and to the point. I am stumped, and could use some input!

So, here's the deal:
I was contemplating adding some form of a tankmate to my 5 gallon Chi. I currently have one ridiculously cute--albeit, really small--male betta. Yes, he is full grown, as I have had him over a year. He's just tiny! And frankly, even with the future addition of more plants...my tank just looks...bare. I was wondering what my options were for potentially adding some more "life" to my tank. 

I know other fish of any kind are out of the question, as not enough adequate swim space, and too much on the bioload, etc. So, that leaves...? Snails? Shrimp? *Shrugs* (I am not picky, but my only stipulation, is that if I get a snail, it cannot be one that reproduces like crazy like those common ones you get on aquarium plants! Not good for the bioload.) Would love any imput/suggestions! 

Thanks! RedFynn21


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey 

Nerite snails are typically asexual and need 2 sexes to reproduce, however, if you get a female and she was fertilized at the store she can hold the sperm for months and continually lay dudd eggs. None of them will hatch as they need brackish water and a proper ledge out of water to successfully hatch. They're versatile and awesome! 

Shrimp have basically no bioload so you could put shrimp in your 5 gallon as well. Red cherry shrimp are a favorite. Keep in mind, once they are happy and there's plenty of food they will breed! I had to get rid of my females because there was just too many. Now I have 4 males left. 

In my 5 gallon I had a small male betta, nerite snail and 4 shrimp. It was fine with a weekly change.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for replying! The nerite snail sounds like a good option! I didn't know I could potentially have a snail and shrimp. Good to know. The only shrimp my local fish supplier have are ghost shrimp. Wonder if that might work okay. The one good thing is my betta probably wouldn't eat them...they are probably bigger than he is lol I will have to see if they also have nerite snails as well. I can handle some eggs...I just don't want to have a massive snail infestation like I had with my 10 gal. And that was even after I quarantined my plants. Those little buggers are persistent! Lol


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Mystery snails are a lot of fun too and really pretty, and they are more of a "presence" than nerites, IMHO. I think you could easily add one to your five gallon with some shrimp. They have the advantage of being much less picky to feed than nerites!( Seems I am always worried about my nerites getting enough to eat..). Mystery snails do have a bigger bioload though.

The mystery snail population is easy to control, they need two to reproduce. *** If *** you happen to get a fertilized one from the store, she can lay eggs for awhile, but will lay them in a cluster above the water line so it's easy to scoop the cluster up and discard it. I have two mystery snails ~ in separate tanks ~ and have not had either lay eggs.

Good luck ~ snails are such fun!


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, cool! So many options! Kinda crazy! I called my local fish store and they currently have pond snails...for free. (No thanks. Been there, done that.) And something called a Gold Inca Snail as well as mystery and nerite snails. I will have to go down there and look em over. Not sure what Petsmart carries?


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Our local Petsmart always has Mystery snails in several color choices ~ usually gold, ivory, black, and sometimes blue. (I keep hoping they get some purple ones...) And lately they've started carrying some of the plainer black and olive nerites also.


----------



## LurkerMom (Sep 9, 2013)

I got shrimps for Vhagar, i'm hooked o.0
and he's too lazy to do everything so heheh

the shrimps literraly swim ON him -_-; (daring little ghosts shrimps!)


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree that if you go the snail route, I'd get a mystery snail over a nerite/nerites. I have 2 mystery snails in my 10G betta tank at home, and they are a lot of fun (which sounds insane because they are snails, right?). They are very active and actually move quickly and crawl on each other and take daring leaps from the top of the tank. 

I have 2 nerites with a betta in my desktop tank at work, and they are kind of boring. Pretty, but they really don't move around much and are just not as much fun.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there algae in your tank with the nerites? They are more active when they have real green algae to eat. My nerite cleared my tank and would zoom around, I could hardly keep my eyes on her. Now that I have hair algae and no green she just lays about and eats biofilm. It doesn't give her the same energy and fulfilment as real algae.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Going shopping on Friday for some tankmates. I have recently added natural Mopani wood, and also some natural plants--which will take some time to grow and fill in. I think I am either going to get RCS or some ghost shrimp. I have a very docile betta that will leave the shrimp alone. I might also get a mystery snail once I know it's going okay with the shrimp. Pretty excited. Thanks all for the input and advice!

ETA:

Here is a pic of my tank. Do you think that is adequate coverage for shrimp to hide? I have anubias, java fern and some type of swords in there. I assume they will grow. Pardon the color of the water, even after soaking it, the Mopani is still releasing some tannis.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That driftwood should be fine enough for shrimp to hide in. I know mine is a haven for the RCS and they never leave the crevices! For months I thought I only had 1 RCS left but 3 more were just hiding all the time! haha

I LOVE the tanned water. The shrimp and betta will too honestly and it's great for their health; I wouldn't try to dilute it out. Indian almond leaves are great for maintaining the look as well. The only thing is that it sometimes hinders the light for live plants.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool! I actually liked how the darker water looks, too! Glad that there is enough hiding spots. I was kind of worried...just in case my betta decided to take a bite out of one. But that is doubtful. Lol I am not sure where to get IAL, though? I've seen it on e-bay, but kind of leery of purchasing over there. I thought if I might get it, he might actually bubble nest. The entire time I have had him he has never bubblenested or flared. If not for the long fins and no egg spot, I would think he is a she...


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I recommend shrimp over snails if you have live plants. I have had issues with snails wanting to eat my plants... and mystery ( and well most) snails have a bigger bioload then they're worth. IMO at least. 

I need to get some shrimps myself and my LFS had some cherries. But they were kind of pricey and not adult size. Gonna wait to see if they're still alive in a week.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

Some snails or ghost shrimp would be a good addition to the tank. The snails also help keep the algae at bay


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Petco had ghost shrimp, and PetSmart had ghost shrimp as well. I am having a tough time getting red cherry shrimp, which is what I have ultimately decided to get with the possibility of a mystery snail. I saw that they can be ordered via online. Has anyone ever gone this route before? I am okay with ghost shrimp, but would love to add some color to my tank.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got 5 ghost shrimp for my 5.5g yesterday. My female betta doesn't even bother them. When they want to hide they hide in that log. But they usually are out exploring the tank and crawling up the sides of the tank. 
If you are still thinking about what to get, I would try some ghost shrimp. They are fun to watch. :-D
Video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kTKxEmKLyo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maif4h-EL6Q


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gorgeous tank  Personally, I would cover one side of the glass for security for the fish but a lot of people do it this way and have no problems. I like to think of it as standing on a stage for your whole life with things moving around that you don't understand and people watching you. While fish don't feel self-concious like we would on a stage, they like to hide and feel secure along a border. Especially bettas, who come from densely planted habitats. 

Also, you can buy IAL on ebay. It's the cheapest there. Most people here love Amy's store but I buy from Aquatic Magic. Always, those 2 are guaranteed.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Laki said:


> Gorgeous tank  Personally, I would cover one side of the glass for security for the fish but a lot of people do it this way and have no problems. I like to think of it as standing on a stage for your whole life with things moving around that you don't understand and people watching you. While fish don't feel self-concious like we would on a stage, they like to hide and feel secure along a border. Especially bettas, who come from densely planted habitats.
> 
> Also, you can buy IAL on ebay. It's the cheapest there. Most people here love Amy's store but I buy from Aquatic Magic. Always, those 2 are guaranteed.


Who are you talking to , me or redfynn? But even if you aren't talking to me I'll still take that into consideration!!


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like your tank, Shyanne! I ended up getting 4 ghost shrimp for my 5 gal. Funny little guys! He he. I also ended up w this guy....


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Ooh he is a cutie! 
The ghost shrimp are cool, huh? I just sit there and watch them all the time!


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

They are definitely funny little creatures. So far mine hide under the log, come out every so often, and my betta swims over to investigate, and the shrimp go and hide again.

ETA:

Thought this was kind of hilarious. Betta is staring down the ghost shrimp like, "What are you?"


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol!
Mine hid in the log the first day, now they are all over the place!


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha! I hope that mine come out eventually. They are being little scaredy cats right now.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

I got 3 ghost shrimp for Poseidon's tank that I have on my desk at work and I think they are much bolder than him! Initially, he attacked them but they stood their ground. This morning, when I got to work they were all over the place and seem to be stressing out Poseidon! I'm trying to decide if I want to pull them out of the tank or not...


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

My betta is fine with my shrimp, the only time she isn't is when its feeding time and she tries to steal their food. I guess it depends on the bettas personality and tank size.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

My other two tanks are fine with the shrimp but Poseidon's tank is only 4 gallons and he really didn't like the shrimp. He freaked out all day. I finally pulled out the shrimp and he was immediately back to normal. These are smart and very observant fish!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess Poseidon just wants the tank to himself! :lol:
What did you do with the shrimp?


----------

